

JavaScript needs Elvis - bdfh42
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/

======
mbrubeck
Correct URL is here:

[http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/03/javascript-needs-
elvi...](http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/03/javascript-needs-elvis.html)

